# experience with globe eyed tree frogs



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

As title really, anyone have experience with globe eyed tree frogs ( Leptopelis uluguruensis )?
I already keep a few species of dartfrogs that have been doing well for the last few years, so the frog thing isnt new to me. Though i have never tried tree frogs. Not finding much on the net about these guys. Local store has quite a few in at the mo and they are really cool little fellas. 

Wanting to know temps, humidity, viv set up, water?, best size/ratio groups, sexing... What ever people can help with really.

Cheers guys.
Mark


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

im fairly sure they're kept the same as peacock treefrog/ big eyed treefrogs (leptopelis vermiculatus)


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> im fairly sure they're kept the same as peacock treefrog/ big eyed treefrogs (leptopelis vermiculatus)


Yeah, i agree. But where would you get one from???


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

spend_day said:


> im fairly sure they're kept the same as peacock treefrog/ big eyed treefrogs (leptopelis vermiculatus)


Yep, same care!!

I have been told that the two species, bigeyed and globe eyed are the same but have different colouring due to their geographicl range, although that may be guff as they have differing species names!!

WRT care, I keep them the same as whites and they are getting on nicely.

Toad, coast2coast in darlington had them at the back end of last year, they havent at the moment but I guess they could get them again?!?!

Ben


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

bpc said:


> Yep, same care!!
> 
> I have been told that the two species, bigeyed and globe eyed are the same but have different colouring due to their geographicl range, although that may be guff as they have differing species names!!
> 
> ...


They sound like pretty cool little frogs! 

If you are uncertain how to house whites then there is a perfect starter kit for them:

Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit

This is fine for whites so should be sound for peacocks and globe eyed tree frogs.

Hope this helps! :2thumb:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have come across this care sheet, sound about right?

Tanzanian spotted big eye frog Leptopelis uluguruensis

It is about the same word for word as there care sheet for the peacock (L.vermiculatus) but the temps are a tad cooler and the frogs a little bit smaller.

They do say the frogs sometimes bury themselves. This isnt something i have come across with the darts, what substrate do you guys go for with the treefrogs? I always use leca but cant see it working well here.

Also water. I dont have any water in my vivs just the misting. We talking just a regular water dish or something with alittle depth? Can these frogs swim.

Thanks for the help guys
Toad, dont know how close to sheffield/chesterfield you are but i saw these guys in The mill, just outside chesterfield.

Mark


----------

